
Google Research Publication: Evaluating Similarity Measures - nirs
http://labs.google.com/papers/orkut-kdd2005.html
======
amichail
Somewhat related: a PageRank-inspired approach to web page similarity:

<http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~glenj/simrank.pdf>

